# Why isn't this illegal?



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

When will the madness stop?


















It's even infected the kids!!:


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh, I also forgot, you guys NEED to see this:

http://www.hoon.tk/movie/clips/goped.wmv


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

HOLY SHIT, that car is tight!!!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

LOL James! 

It says Tsuru in the back, but the front lights look like our USDMs. Is it an older model Tsuru or a wannbe USDM Sentra with the Tsuru tag?  

It's riced out like shit though.


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

It's an older model tsuru.
Why do some people have to rice out cars this way? Why do they have to make their cars as "LOOK AT ME!!!!!"

If I was a girl, I'd be embarassed like hell to ride that. Heck even now I'd never hop in that.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

MomoB12 said:


> *Oh, I also forgot, you guys NEED to see this:
> 
> http://www.hoon.tk/movie/clips/goped.wmv *


 OMFG thats the funniest shit ever!!!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL i had to watch it twice


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Lol that's funny as hell. Decals add hp though. So at 5hp+ per decal, that car has about 5-600hp. Likewise with the little one, that thing has about 65hp. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Those aren't cut in GTi-R vents in the hood are they?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

4-door stock suspension, useless wing...

Useless car


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

They're fake vents. They don't even have openings. I suppose he used super glue to put 'em on.

The little car has a Pioneer amp strapped to the back. It's supposed to have a headunit in the top, but they removed it.

Ugh...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *4-door stock suspension, useless wing...
> 
> Useless car *


even has mud in the fender wells! But, this maybe a sleeper in its own way, with a SR20VE inside!


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Guadalajara steets = A lot of dirt and a whole lot of rain. 
So it gets nasty when it rains.

The simple fact of knowing the existence of a SR20VE makes you smart enough to not rice up your car


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, just found this site:
http://serjimr.tripod.com/b13world.html

We had SE-R's until 1995. I can't believe there aren't any mexican pages dedicated to the SE-R. Guess who's gonna have to make one?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

This is the best post ever! 



The little scooter would still be bad ass to race around. The rest is lame.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

That poor car was destroyed, graffitti. The wing, bigger than the car, my God, what is that person thinking???? Look at the tailpipe and see the grapefruit shooter on the stock 1 7/8 pipe. GETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Chris 92 classic


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what's GETTOOOO ???

What is _GETTOO_ is that the true spelling of the word is *GHETTO*


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Fucking terrible, I think after seeing that, I need to kill myself.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know what's more lame, the fact that its a GA powered 4 door, or the old fucker leaning on it? Oh well, to each his own I guess. Certainly not where I'd put my money.

As for the scooter VS the WS6, you wouldn't catch my ass going that fast on something like that with short sleeves and shorts on. He's lucky he didn't kill himself. I'd rather be sitting down if I'm going to go that fast, like put nitrous on a minimoto.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Damn, it hurts.....IT HURTS! LOL


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

the banner on the windshield explains it all


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

The owner is crazy. He should have saved all the money spent on the vinyl graphics and instead bought suspension upgrades.....look at that gap! Oh and that "handle bar of God" on the back doesn't help the look of the car either.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Masa said:


> "handle bar of God"


maybe its a "pushbar of God" so that he might actually have something to back up all the rice....if God so chooses him worthy...which i'm sure he doesn't


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

OMG...what in the world did they do to that B13??? I feel sad for the car...someone put it out of its misery please.


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

I still can't understand how can someone like a car like that. 
How can someone find it "cool" to do that to a car.
How can someone own and drive a car like that.

It just puzzles me on and on. I submitted some of this stuff to heferito.com

He told me already that he'll include it on the next update. He's taking long enough....


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

holy crap that video is funny, that go-ped is hilarious, I wish it was that fast that would be sick.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

MomoB12 said:


> Oh, I also forgot, you guys NEED to see this:
> 
> http://www.hoon.tk/movie/clips/goped.wmv


AHH HAHAHAHAHHAHAA my little brother has a Goped... is that sh*t for real!?!

that little kid is my idol


----------

